# I'm moving to Cabanatuan



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Been a little while since I posted here but I'm finally getting closer to my move. 

The reason to move to Cabanatuan is on account that it is close to a co-worker of mine and he picked it out. He has been working with me for over a year now and it is very close to many of his friends and family, he is about 20 miles away. 

He is setting the place up for me prior to arrival. Bed, desk, Internet, AC, fridge and a few other things. It was important to me to have a place setup prior to landing and now this will be the case. 

I have a month to month deal at $110/month, still cannot believe rent anywhere is that cheap. I'm told the Internet is pretty good. 

Even though I'm not yet there I really only plan on being at this location for a few months as I'm likely going to be looking in the Subic area once I get a bit settled. 

Don't know my move date yet but am fairly certain it is under four weeks from today.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Been a little while since I posted here but I'm finally getting closer to my move.
> 
> The reason to move to Cabanatuan is on account that it is close to a co-worker of mine and he picked it out. He has been working with me for over a year now and it is very close to many of his friends and family, he is about 20 miles away.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're about ready to do it. Hope the housing turns out to be an okay set up and that everything goes the way ya want it to.
We are not too far from there but have never been. All I know of the town and local area is that there is a WW II POW camp there and it usually is the hottest place nationwide during the summer.
Subic will be on the warm side too but not as bad as inland.

Don't forget to pack your toothbrush ...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Oh yea.. hot. I lived in Phoenix a few years and that was hot. I suppose this area will be worse but that is why I purchased a 2.5HP AC, hope that will be good enough.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Oh yea.. hot. I lived in Phoenix a few years and that was hot. I suppose this area will be worse but that is why I purchased a 2.5HP AC, hope that will be good enough.


Eegads! 2.5? Glad you'll be paying the power bill and not me-Hahaha. What makes the heat so bad there and the rest of the country is the high humidity. 
Yea I've been through Phoenix in the summer and lived in St. George, UT with about the same heat. Sure beats the snow all winter though..


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Snow.. so tired of it. I'm in Indiana at the moment and we got snow yet again today.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Snow.. so tired of it. I'm in Indiana at the moment and we got snow yet again today.


You'll love this then: It's 10:25am Thursday here and it's 86.8 on our patio and the air conditioning is on!!! Hahaha...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

How far are you from Cabanatuan?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> How far are you from Cabanatuan?


In road distance I'm not really sure. If we were to take local transportation I think it would be about 90 minutes but still not really sure on that either.. We are 30 minutes south of Concepcion, Tarlac using our motor trike.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Living in Plaridel paying 75 pm small unit close to NLEX


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Eegads! 2.5? Glad you'll be paying the power bill and not me-Hahaha. What makes the heat so bad there and the rest of the country is the high humidity.
> Yea I've been through Phoenix in the summer and lived in St. George, UT with about the same heat. Sure beats the snow all winter though..


I'm here! Been here a week actually and so far it is great. Wound up in Baguio City, except for the sore throat from all the taxis causing smog it is all good stuff.

Will write more when more time is found.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> I'm here! Been here a week actually and so far it is great. Wound up in Baguio City, except for the sore throat from all the taxis causing smog it is all good stuff.
> 
> Will write more when more time is found.


Sounds like you're having some fun at least. If ya stay in Baguio you'll have to sell that big air conditioner. 
Have a good time exploring places...


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds like you're having some fun at least. If ya stay in Baguio you'll have to sell that big air conditioner.
> Have a good time exploring places...


Got lucky on that one, it had not yet been delivered so I was able to cancel it.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------

